# Washing machine upstand.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

They wondered why it wouldn't drain.. Lol...


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Wtf where do you guys find this shet.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

wtf is that?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ha ha ha. :laughing: Goes to show you never can predict the out come of a job prior to showing up. This customer probably asked on phone how much to clear a washer drain.:no:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Epox said:


> Ha ha ha. :laughing: Goes to show you never can predict the out come of a job prior to showing up. This customer probably asked on phone how much to clear a washer drain.:no:


Yep,,, your dead on.

I just burst out laughing. I know I shouldn't have but felt the need to.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

At least they used purple primer!:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Are they using the pump on the washer as the evac?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like they tried to play sparky also

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

the funny thing is, when the washer is in place they cannot open the back door. Lol. 
This place is a real joke.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

So what was the outcome? Did you give them a bid to rip out and replace, attempt to clear the drain, or just tell them they were fauked.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Told me to do what needed doing to repair and get them running again.
Had to dig and repair some 4" line, serious root infestation and broken joints, cleared the roots and refitted a new upstand.
Its all running great now.
Got another nice one to dig up tomorrow under a patio slab.


----------

